# swenson spreders?



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

i was just cruising some of the links on the site and found one to the swanson spreader company. i like there mini vee spreader, gives you more capacity without taking up your whole bed like most v box's. anybody ever use one of these spreaders or know anybody who has?


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

I've used the swenson Pv's and MDV's. Swenson supplies alot of county and government agencies....they make a quality product. If you look at the Meyer spreaders...you'll see they are all in all basically the same. 
Anymore it's just what you prefer. I think most of the spreaders out there are good units (except Buyers poly) if they are maintained and not beat all to hell. Curtis , Meyer , Sno-way( Which I prefer), swenson, Western ect... all make a quality product, but there is always 1 simple little option or something that sets them apart from the rest in a buyers view. I've had good luck with them and dont think you could go wrong with them.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i really wouldnt know what u would need that extra space for...if u need it haul snow blowers, or side walk salt, the you could get the 7 feet model...after it sticks out past ur bumper , im sure that you would have over 2 feet of room,


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

elite1msmith;561009 said:


> i really wouldnt know what u would need that extra space for...if u need it haul snow blowers, or side walk salt, the you could get the 7 feet model...after it sticks out past ur bumper , im sure that you would have over 2 feet of room,


not with my weatherguard toolbox in there i wont.... i like that model because its not huge but still carries a good amount and it doesnt block the rearview like other v box's..


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

do you have the long bed or the short bed? with ur tool box? fuel transfer tank as well? the V box might be hard to load if its too short.... not trying to talk you out of it...go with what works for you...swensons are good units in general... you might consider the snow ex 6000 modle if u need short bed application...


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

elite1msmith;561030 said:


> do you have the long bed or the short bed? with ur tool box? fuel transfer tank as well? the V box might be hard to load if its too short.... not trying to talk you out of it...go with what works for you...swensons are good units in general... you might consider the snow ex 6000 modle if u need short bed application...


i have the 8 ft. box with backrack and weatherguard r 117 toolbox which is 2ft. 3in. plus the backrack pushes it 2inches or more back. ill check out the snow ex spreader. i dont even know how id get my snowblower in with the v box so maybe ill just stick with a swing out tailgate model...


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Meyer and swenson both make a 3/4 yard spreader. Sno-way has a nice 3/4 yard stainless model that would work for you. Its offered in gas or electric.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i was only hauling around small toro single stage, i think they were 20 inches wide, I had one behind the cab, and then made a tray on the back of the salter for the other...seemed to work pretty well...


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

elite1msmith;561166 said:


> i was only hauling around small toro single stage, i think they were 20 inches wide, I had one behind the cab, and then made a tray on the back of the salter for the other...seemed to work pretty well...


yea snowblowers that size here are useless in most snowfalls, plus its not an easy lift to get something over the bedrail on an f-350..


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

well thats a tuff perdickament ur in....

are u currently running bulk? or bagged?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

LawnProLandCare;561203 said:


> yea snowblowers that size here are useless in most snowfalls, plus its not an easy lift to get something over the bedrail on an f-350..


Have you tried the new single stage Toro's? I won't even buy another 2 stage after using one. JMO


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

JD Dave;561244 said:


> Have you tried the new single stage Toro's? I won't even buy another 2 stage after using one. JMO


not recently no. they only thing i dontt think i like is the cutting heigth, plus the biggest wifth they make in single stage is 21 inch. ill give em a try if i get an oppurtunity.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

I have 2 -2stage and 6 single. ..the 2 stage is the last to be taken, the guys like the smaller ones better? seemed strage to me...but you know what i did a drive once 6 inches of snow..with toro power light....the smallest one they make..and i was very impressed how fast it was...never clogged ... so maybe thats y


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Y is it that ur considering the switch? like i was saying , is it for the Quanaty you want in the hopper? or going from bagged to bulk? alot of swing out models can do bulk now


----------

